
Millennials are not going to save the California housing market - JumpCrisscross
http://www.doctorhousingbubble.com/millennials-california-housing-half-live-with-parents/
======
bradknowles
They can’t afford to buy houses anywhere, especially not California.

The previous generations are going to be well and truly screwed when they
figure out they can’t make their millions back that they invested in the
California housing bubble.

